# Door won't lock - anyone have diagram of door lock linkage?



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

The PS door won't from either the outside with the key or from the inside with the "flipper." I took the panel off and of course, you basically can't see a freakin' thing cause the linkage is behind the metal door skin which can't come off (unless I take a sawsall to it). Anyone have a manual with a diagram of the linkage? Anyone have a door lock problem and fixed it?


----------



## phastphuker (Jan 3, 2003)

Take the screws off of the latch and it will pull off, if you look you will see that the linkages are held by plastic clips, those flip up or to the side or whatever, you will see if you get to looking....The problem I had was to bend the linkage that I could see, just a hair to add length or take away.....study it for a bit and you will see what I am talking about.


----------



## lowmileage (May 30, 2002)

phastphuker said:


> Take the screws off of the latch and it will pull off, if you look you will see that the linkages are held by plastic clips, those flip up or to the side or whatever, you will see if you get to looking....The problem I had was to bend the linkage that I could see, just a hair to add length or take away.....study it for a bit and you will see what I am talking about.



Thanks PP,
Ya know, yesterday before I saw your msg., I fussed with the lock mechinism and linkage at work at lunchtime. I did exactly what you said. I disconnected the clip on the verticle linkage and was able to lock the door with the clip disconnected by pushing the linkage down manually. I then lined up the linkage with the hole in the clip. I saw I was "short" a very little bit - maybe only 1/32". I then put a vice grip on the most bottom part of the verticle linkage to give support and then bent up the unside down "L" part of the verticle linkage with water pump pliers. I then had to (just a bit) straighten out the upside down "L" tab so that it was horizontal enough to go back into the clip. I then sprayed some teflon lube in the necessary spots and wala - it works. I don't know why I had a problem in the passenger door side that is used hardly ever - my wife calls the Classic a Tonka toy and does not like to ride in it. In any event, thanks for your help (the only other forum member that apparently has had this problem) and maybe this should help another buddy who has been fustrated with this problem. :cheers:


----------

